# My first attempt at Canadian Bacon



## tasunkawitko (Jul 10, 2012)

x


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice Job! I have only done this with venison,but have been wanting to try with one of those big Costco loins. Yummy!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks, junky!

and on that note, i don't know why in the world i said "tenderloins," when the package is clearly marked "centre-cut loin filet."

corrections made!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Outstanding tutorial as usual! And some great looking Canadian Bacon.

I've used Mapleine when making belly bacon and Canadian Bacon, in addition to some maple syrup and dark brown sugar. I can't remember the exact measurements (notebooks are still packed from the evacuation - yes I took them with me!). I really want to order some maple sugar and try that. 

Again -


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 11, 2012)

hey, glad you're staying safe over there. it can be a frightening thing to live through. in my work, i encounter families who have lost it all, in some cases. people do not realize how traumatic an experience it can be.

this stuff was really good, and could have been a little better, had the stars aligned right. definitely a do-again project, and one that can be done over and over again, as far as i am concerned. much better than buying it at the store! my main goal will be to pack as much maple flavour as i can into the next one, since i think it goes perfectly with salty/sweet/smoky cured meat. the mapleine seems like it would have worked well, except i didn't use enough. we'll see how it goes!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2012)

Tas, morning...  Nice job on the CB.... I think it's perfect.....   Dave


----------



## jarhead (Jul 12, 2012)

I wonder if injecting a mix of your ingredients would help with the flavor. It should cut the cure time down too.


----------

